# Billy Joe Armstrong (Greenday)



## Guest (Jan 6, 2005)

i just found out that The lead singer from Green day had depersonalization disorder, wow i never knew that. This has inspired me.
Now i know 2 famous people with DP 1. Bob Marley 2. Billy Joe Armstrong!


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2005)

Are you serious about those two? I'd like to know where you heard this. Jack Nicholson and Jim Bruer are also supposed to have HPPD, but i doubt it...maybe jim bruer haha. 8)


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2005)

John Lennon also suffered from dp/dr...that's what I read anyway...possibly here??


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2005)

Green Day was nominated for Best Album of the Year. Its official, this country sucks. He wears eyeliner...at least he doesn't do the blazer with the tshirt combo like those notalent, facially deformed freaks in Jet.


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

are you sure about this? where did you get the info?

as for bob marley and john lennon ive never ever heard anything regarding them having either dp or dr , i mean bob marley smoekd a lot of weed but as far as I know it never had a negative effect on him in regards to his mental health.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2005)

thats pretty sweet...if u look at some of the lyrics on insomniac,dookie and 1,039 smoothed out slappy hrs theres references to altered states/can imagine them being written in an altered state.....
and jimmy hendrix apparently had hppd...


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

john lennon did,but he accepted it,and said that this was his reality


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

^^
what caused his dp? was it a caused by him taking acid or other drugs, or was it there before he took drugs?


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2005)

I've heard Thom Yorke has it, prob from people on this site. I've always assumed that Elliott Smith had it. If I ever become famous, it will only be because i've made a full recovery and I somehow have something to offer the world.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2005)

hahaha

who told you this???

btw, Eric Estrada is schizophrenic


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

I don't know if I buy all that. Anybody who consistently did as many drugs as Bob Marley and John Lennon until the day of their death could say they have DP. Billy Joe Armstrong I can believe. Elliot Smith I can believe, despite his drug problems, he actually committed suicide after he kicked the habit.

I think there are people who just question too much and are existentialist thinkers by nature- in my personal opinion I don't consider that DP.


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

I read in an article in the NME a while ago that thom yorke hears voices, but he may have been taking the piss, but he did say something about hearing voices and how a lot of creative people hear voices etc etc

His depression has been well documented but ive never heard about him having depesonliseed, but listening to the lyrics of radiohead songs it isn't hard to imagine that he does suffer from some kind of dissasocitive disorder.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2005)

Who is Tom Yorke?


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

he's the singer with the band radiohead, quite a famous british indie band,their album KID A was a big hit over in the US a while ago


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2005)

yeah I know who Radiohead is

they had that song " Im A Creep" and " Karma Police" I remember the videos.


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

interesting fact about thom yorke is that he used to work in a mental hospital, possibly inspired some of the lyrics for his songs?


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2005)

I know that his experience working as an orderly in a mental hospital inspired the song "climbing up the walls." If that song doesn't scare the shit out of you then I don't know what will. Also, their dvd "meeting people is easy," which is a documentary on the OK computer tour, is very dissociative like and eerie. Do not watch it if you are in a severely depersonalized state. I watched it when I was high and it nearly drove me insane.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2005)

i was watchin vh1 yesterday and then i saw greenday on there so i decided to watch their success story, then he mentioned that he suffered from anxiety and panic attacks and then i thought to myself maybe he has dp, then when he was talkin about it he said "i found out later that i had depersonalization disorder i didn't know they had a name for it i thought i was just losin my mind" so i was like cool at least some famous people have dp and he could of got it from smokin weed and acid because the band did both of those drugs.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2005)

even IF? he does have DP, dude is probably a millionaire so he can probably get the best treatment possible, I doubt its as bad as anyone on this website. And I saw Greenday performing live on New Years Eve on MTV and they just came out with a new album I think, so he's probably doing ok.


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

SoulBrotha said:


> hahaha
> 
> who told you this???
> 
> btw, Eric Estrada is schizophrenic


you are not accepting of this....acid was the drug of choice in the 60's along with 'ludes' and they caused many a casualty

your black rappers arnt as cool as you think they are.....this is in no way shape or form a racist statement but your musical taste sucks....but then again i hate rap so what do i know....people just have nothing to say nowadays which maybe explains why im so angry all of the time


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2005)

white rapper- Emenem 
chinese rapper- Jin (sucks, raps about eating rice)
all the other rappers from all the other countries really fucking suck
Rappers should stay black and only black, i like old school rap from like the 80's and early 90's gangster rap and g funk, but now days they all rap about the same thing, 1. about there cars and wheels, about how much rep they have as being "gangsta" and how many hos they have, i think its pretty lame, but it sure beats listening to that lindsey lohan, britney spears, ashley simpson, and all that other pop bullshit they play on Mtv. Im seriously waiting for the whole pop culture to change because i feel like a complete outsider while everyone else likes this shit they play on tv. Rock sucks, Pop Sucks, Everything sucks! the only music i could relate to is punk


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2005)

SoulBrotha said:


> even IF? he does have DP, dude is probably a millionaire so he can probably get the best treatment possible, I doubt its as bad as anyone on this website. And I saw Greenday performing live on New Years Eve on MTV and they just came out with a new album I think, so he's probably doing ok.


I dont think just because hes a millionaire he gets better treatment, i think there is no treatment for dp, he just found a way to get over it and it doesn't affect him as much as it affects you. Sure money is gonna give you a confidence boost but not necessarily a cure for it. I think you have had DP for about a year if i recall, people who have had it for a longer time start getting used to it and develop techniques to control it, and sometimes it dissapears and then sometimes it comes back it all depends on how your mind reacts and copes with situation. If you have an overanylitical mind then all your doin is chasin the dogs tale around your head gettin nothin accomplished, and by the time you analyze your whole mindset it will be too late.


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

Yea rap can be wack, but depends what rap you are listening to, if It wasn't for Hip Hop in itself I probably wouldn't be able to survive every day, I eat sleep & breath Hip Hop, and saying "Your Black Rappers" was ignorant, there are tons & tons of different Race of Artists out there. You all should give Hip Hop a chance, but listen to the real stuff not that stuff on MTV or the Radio. If you give it a chance it may surprise you.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

All the rap most of us hear is probably considered mainstream crap to SoulBro and other rap afficianadoes. Most of the rap i hear sure sounds like crap. But most of every kind of music i hear sounds like crap because it's always watered down to feed to the idiotic rabble that swallow up that kind of corporate sludge that's baby-fed to them by mainstream radio, tv, and other popular media.

I'd rather listen to some non-mainstream urban hip hop than a contrived faux punk revival band like green day, puking out regurgitated angst and being just bouncy enough, and yet dumbed down just enough to attract a colossal following of pimple-faced virgin teenagers, who think they're being all "bad-ass" and "punk" by listening to them.

s.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2005)

^ lol good post Sebastian, if you want I can recommend you some artists to check out, who knows you may actually like them.

Jordan, im the same way man, who do you listen to???


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

Last Emperor, Atmosphere, Common, Del ( saw him in concert with Zion I about a month ago. Grouch, Immortal Technique, and alot of others, I picked up the new MF Doom cd yesterday "MM Food" its soundin pretty dope so far. Who you bumpin?


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

sebastian said:


> All the rap most of us hear is probably considered mainstream crap to SoulBro and other rap afficianadoes. Most of the rap i hear sure sounds like crap. But most of every kind of music i hear sounds like crap because it's always watered down to feed to the idiotic rabble that swallow up that kind of corporate sludge that's baby-fed to them by mainstream radio, tv, and other popular media.
> 
> I'd rather listen to some non-mainstream urban hip hop than a contrived faux punk revival band like green day, puking out regurgitated angst and being just bouncy enough, and yet dumbed down just enough to attract a colossal following of pimple-faced virgin teenagers, who think they're being all "bad-ass" and "punk" by listening to them.
> 
> s.


I know exactly what your saying Sabastian, you should check out some of the artists I listed.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2005)

Jordan13 said:


> Last Emperor, Atmosphere, Common, Del ( saw him in concert with Zion I about a month ago. Grouch, Immortal Technique, and alot of others, I picked up the new MF Doom cd yesterday "MM Food" its soundin pretty dope so far. Who you bumpin?


lol...


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2005)

Johnny obviously has no idea as to who Jordan is talking about and realizes that Im not giving into his cries for attention so he's trying to hate. Anyway, Jordan all of those artists are dope man. I saw ZION I maybe two years ago, they were dope. Did you see them at the Cali Com tour with Del?? My boy went to that shit, said it was pretty dope.

some of the artists I listen to besides myself, lol, are

Supastition, Big L, Edo G., De La Soul, Kool G Rap, Brother Ali, THE UN, Mos Def, Ghostface, C Rayz Walz, Immortal Technique, Diplomats, Cormega, Nas, Jay Z, Copywrite, J Live, Cannibal Ox, Diabolic, Non Phixion, Blackmoon, Saigon, Outerspace, Atmosphere, Juggaknots,Smiff N Wessun, Common, Gangstarr, Redman, Little Brother,Madlib, Masta Ace, M.O.P., Freeway, Oktober, Sean Price, Capital D, Non Prophets, Ras Kass, etc etc theres so many i could name


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

Yea it was Cali Comm tour, concert was pure dope man. Yah yah i pretty much listen too all the same MC's as you, haven't hear of that Supastition cat though, imma check him out. Yah I did a little Mc'ing back in the day but soon found out i just wasn't cut out for it haha, I'm really interested in Dj'ing though, I make alot of beats on the PC, but need to save up some mo money for some tables.

Johnny I dunno why you keep hatin you just keep attackin anybody, I don't see whats funny about the artists I said, your too blind to the fact that things are deeper then your shallow little mind.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2005)

Jordan you make beats?? I'd be interested in hearing some, do you have them online ?? Or can you upload clips or somethin? If so send me a PM with the links.


----------



## nemesis (Aug 10, 2004)

I must admit that I dont really like rap all that much as Im more into the blues and jazz. Anyway, last weekend I went to the local club with biggy and my face gator to watch some amateur comp that was on. It felt like we went through the whole 36 chambers just to get in but damn, those boys could spit. I've never seen science dropped like what those brothers were that night. The place was full of chicken heads, so I was in easy fo'sheezy. My ducky rope was in full effect and going down like pimp juice. I picked up some jenni in the club afterwards. Some skull in the car and then scooby snacks all night long afterwards. Playa hataz aint got nothin on this dawg.


----------



## JasonFar (Aug 13, 2004)

Watch out guys, Nemesis is trippin' on something!

btw...



> faux punk revival band like green day, puking out regurgitated angst and being just bouncy enough, and yet dumbed down just enough to attract a colossal following of pimple-faced virgin teenagers, who think they're being all "bad-ass" and "punk" by listening to them.


Sebastian, did you ever hear Green Day's "American Idiot"? It's actually a really good album, if you don't mind the overly poppy tone of it. :arrow:


----------



## nemesis (Aug 10, 2004)

I've always felt that Green Day has pushed their templated i-cant-believe-its-not-punk noise towards whatever market will accept them. Youve got to wonder whether Billy Joe's tweaked and cashed in on the whole DP deal now thats its becoming the cool thing to have (look at how many hits this site gets!). Dont be suprised when you start seeing perfectly healthy 13 year old kids walking around claiming they have DP.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

nemesis said:


> Youve got to wonder whether Billy Joe's tweaked and cashed in on the whole DP deal now thats its becoming the cool thing to have (look at how many hits this site gets!). Dont be suprised when you start seeing perfectly healthy 13 year old kids walking around claiming they have DP.


It really wouldn't surprise me. It's like these goth losers who post on their Blogs (like ANYBODY ever reads these things that actually HAS a life in the first place) that their favourite philosopher is Nietzche and their favourite writer is Poe.

Like, as if any of those nitwits could EVER make it through anything from Nietzche beyond maybe a few of his more literal aphorisms. I mean, really. I have to read his books like three times before i think i understand what he might be driving at, and i'm smart as hell.

And as for Poe...Gee, let me guess, you Goth idiots...your favourite poem is the Raven? Even if they've actually taken time out from surfing vampire porn on the internet to read the whopping four pages that that poem is, i'll bet you everything from a diddle-i-doe to a damned-if-i-know, that the only thing they can quote from it is the catchy "Nevermore" line that the raven squaks out about 50 times in the poem (i suspect he was a parrot actually). Wow...you're so deep...you dress in black, and wear lipstick, and listen to "dark" bands like VnV Nation and the Sisters of Mercy (I actually like those two bands too, but that's beside the point). Ooooh....maybe you're a vampire....i'm so scared....i saw a t-shirt once that some guy was wearing at a Cure concert...it was so hilarious...it said:

*VAMPIRES AREN'T REAL. GROW UP!*

And as for Green Day....they are to punk music as Nike is to fashionable footwear. And you sure as hell wouldn't see me wearing Nikes to a club.

s.


----------



## JasonFar (Aug 13, 2004)

The thing is, if you've heard the past few Green Day albums, you'd see clearly they aren't punk anymore, friends.

Hell, a lot of American Idiot reminded me of The Beach Boys in style, not Minor Threat, or whatever other punkie bands out there (I'm not really a fan of punk, as if you can't tell  ; just never ventured into the area).


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

vampires are real sebastian. i know alot of them. few on this site too.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2005)

> Youve got to wonder whether Billy Joe's tweaked and cashed in on the whole DP deal now thats its becoming the cool thing to have (look at how many hits this site gets!). Dont be suprised when you start seeing perfectly healthy 13 year old kids walking around claiming they have DP.


who knows...hey kids! Let's all become burnouts at 13!!!! or not.....
I have to admit though that no matter what anyone says....Green Day are a good band, even though they have gotten more commercial (sad 2 c)....however I will always like them cos their old albums are ones I could listen to for hours on end...

There is always gonna be the ones doin' it for a 'trend', there's always gonna be the sellouts, the 'goth loser wannabes'... etc Leave 'em 2 be the entertainment


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2005)

I can remember listening to 'dookie' quite often in fifth grade, back in 94 or something. A LOONG time ago, and Green Day is still punk...just more slowed down and moody.

I've lost respect for them because my inhumanly smelly, sexually ambiguous freshmen roommate listened to them all the time. His playlist included some wonderful artists like KoRn. I would wake up in the middle of the night to see him masturbating with no clothes on behind a pillow with his eyes set on me. Green Day was the soundtrack of my drugged out early college years pretending to sleep while my sexually confused roommate beat off to me 6 feet away in my closet dormroom.


----------



## JasonFar (Aug 13, 2004)

Even though I hardly have much experience with punk, would you honestly classify 'American Idiot' as such? Just doesn't seem punk to me. (on the whole)

ANyway, it's a real solid album. Not solid enough for me to remember much of it a few months later, but an enjoyable, catchy listen at the time.

Ziggo, that's a horrific story. No wonder your DP.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2005)

I've got some letters inside of my drawer
that should have been stamped and delivered
One is addressed to my ex
it says I'm the type of man who can't be lived with
One is addressed to my friends
it says I'm a mess so y'all can't visit
One is addressed to myself
but I don't know which personality or hand to give it

I'm a God damn misfit...mismatched, but never missed much
Mr Right-time-wrong-place with a long face until our lips touch
I don't miss the mistrust, its what got our messages mixed up
Before I rip up your letters let us see if I can tear you away from his clutch

This stuff's a whole other drawer
from a different dresser I'm not ready to address
I went to the west to get my mind off things and I'm already depressed
I give up. Get let down. Down play. Play games. Put on my game face
Face my pharmecudial needs and feed on my medicine, but I don't like the way it tastes

I go place to place without enough money to put a bed under me
So I share my sleeping space with rodents, insects, and dust bunnies
I laugh at the mess I've created for myself until it gets unfunny
But I'm content in the fact that they don't expect respect, sex, love, or trust from me

When I'm hungry I can taste it
I hide in the basement
Check up on me every now and then
Because my mood swings low...and I can feel myself going down again

Falling off is easy. Getting put on takes a bit of ass kissing
I'd rather listen to myself flop on the ground than hear the sound of a mattress spring
I rap and sing and talk and write and often type with 2 fingers
The "hunt and kill" method
I edit one third of a word per second

Your emails sit in my unsent box. If you're a girl that I miss
You'll eventually get my virtual good bye kiss
The rest are addressed to my friends and the subject line is "Just check this fine bitch"
And the one for myself is untitled but...its the same virus

My wrists get slit on your shoulder blades
when I lose my grip while I hold your face
Let it drip on your golden laced silver slip...
spilling all over the place
I'd lay my jacket over the blood puddle when we'd go on dates
to prove that I'm a gentleman, peddling my bike at a slower pace

"The sum of the parts doesn't equal the whole," she states
Before my parents get home I'll take
time to find the fragments of our relationship
and glue back together this broken vase.

Falling in love is easy. Falling out of love takes a bit of practice
I'm good at both without even owning a mattress
I never asked for a kiss without deserving one.
If you never saw me cry before
wait for the next time I wake up on the wrong side of the floor

I've got some letters inside of my drawer
that should have been sent by now
Sealed in an envelope
One is addressed to my ex
and it says that I feel our friendship's a joke
One is addressed to my friend
and it says his ex-girlfriend's on coke
And one is addressed to myself on a personal note
Unopened...filled with endless quotes

Whenever I spoke, they'd close me in and bust my lip
Now I wear parenthesis on my temples, step to the podium and just think
Whenever lonely I shrink...hold myself...squeezing tight
Before I sprawl out on the hardwood floor and kiss myself to sleep at night

I have dreams of flight, but I'm not floating
The ground is approaching awfully quick
So I wake up screaming for you to catch me
That's what I start every day off with

I may talk shit, but there ain't much else to do in this prison cell
And lucky for me no one listens well...especially when I dis myself
I'll fly away on a pig when my living hell freezes over
And since I'm used to the cold I'll be able to rest my head on Jesus' shoulder

Explanations are in order for why these floor boards are always freezing
I guess it'll all make sense once we get older and reach the Age of Reason
Until then, I'll have no reason to sleep in. Not even on weekends
Unless we're together, because my will power will probably weaken

Deepen my appreciation for the current condition
because I'm sick of always feeling like something is missing.

I slumber in one position. Crouched up an fetal like. 
And the couch sucks cuz my feet are like...given no space to breathe
while I embrace my knees

So its off to the floor because I can't sleep anywhere else
That's where I write these letters to all of y'all but never send 'em
It's better to just keep to myself

Its better to just keep to myself

Its better to just keep to myself

Lyrics from a white rapper, biiiiiiotch


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

is that you sb?


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2005)

haha, na, im not like 28, im 19

thats Sage Francis from the Non Prophets

Wait till you hear my songs though........... :lol:

I get quite poetic


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2005)

here some mo, cuz us white boys are *******, hahahhahaaaaaa

(Chorus)
Shes a fairy with broken wings
I used to watch her perform 
And if she hears me I hope she sings songs
That had me going right back
Couldnt find anyone in town to talk 
Bout how no one like that 
Should be confined to the ground we walk

She glides but just seems like she floats
And these folks decide to crush her wings until there permanently broke
She rides gusts of wind just by the way she spoke
She crys but loves to sing songs of freedom and hope
On the eastside hustling discussing things that we quote
In shallow conversation as if we have deep throats
We chokin on confusion
Now show up as a heat stroke of we need coats
Trading in our cheap jokes for her c notes
I see notes being passed
I ask to see what these creeps wrote
Define silly kids and flying privelages revoke
Ski slopes have been blocked off they cant transit 
Had weights tied to her ankles she most definitely cant skip
Down, shes held down by the transripts my hands grip
Tried to tie her wings back on before the ones again clip
Panic stricken, shell remain stuck
On a titantic sinken, shes tryin to stay up
Change her plan thinken its ok
See this is strange but
Abraham Lincoln freed the slaves in a way that kept them chained up
I'd like to see
Her take flight into the stars
Instead of letting her fly free they keep her in jars
Instead of letting fly free they keep em in jars
I put my hand to the glass so hard
It might break the prison bars 
It isnt hard to see why they keep her captive 
Shes naturally attractive 
Speaks with adlibs, shes uncommonly talented
Aint enough adjectives to do her dispotion justice
Kids are wishin for just a kiss and its a mission to touch her lipstick
Cant trust her with 
Freedom of movement thats a chance to loose her quick
If she ups and splits 
We might as well call that discussion quits
If we's to keep her down the government's underlinks 
Enslave people in this town especially if there cultures rich 
Exploiting talents making it do a bunch of tricks
With the rest of the wingless imports
Repeatedly told you aint a fairy just a bitch
Just a bitch, with a butt thats thick
So rub your tits, and thrust your hips
And suck my dick, and run your shit, and run your shit, and run your shit

(Chorus)
Shes a fairy with broken wings
I used to go watch her perform
And if she hears me I hope she sings songs
That had me going right back
Couldnt find anyone in town to talk
Bout how no one like that 
Should be confined to the ground

(Verse Two)
When I was down in New York she'd send me letters 
And I read her passages about how I left it to the savages
No matter how sad it is I didnt cry 
Cause it was only a matter of time 
Before they figured me out and tried to strip my pride
I knew the scoop 
Wish you could of seen the blueprints in my eye
When I flew the coop
Utilizing overground railroads in the sky
It was live or die let me let you in on the secret of mine
Me and you are different girl 
We dont even need wings to fly

We dont need wings to fly
Me and you... we dont need wings to fly
Keep on singing give it a try, give it a try 
Just keep on singing giveit a try, give it a try (5x)


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2005)

one mo song before I go to sleep, I suggest if anyone wants to hear some ****** lol.. doing black mans music, check out Non Prophets or Sage Francis solo stuff, Atmosphere, El-P, etc etc

lol

Cuz we all sound like your boy EMINEM lol

[Verse One]
I didn't tell anyone about what I seen or heard that day, mums the word still 
I'm scared to plant ideas into your head while your rebellious side is fertile 
Hurdles are getting knocked down
I'm running a losing race 
Your legs aren't the only ones marked up How many dreams have you chased? 
If I could have said this to your face maybe you wouldn't have to write like I do, 
Except I use paper instead of my body now; it's something you might want to try too 
From haikus to horror stories, it's something in our blood that we share, 
Something in our blood that appears on the surface of our skin when we bring it there 
My facial expression said I didn't care 
Hate and aggression must've made an impression on the little kid who stared, 
Sitting on stairs when I would bother to bring my skates 
My feeble attempt at being a strong, big brotherdoing father figure 8's 
Ripping my cape on the ground that it dragged on 
Tripping on fate and hearing the sounds of a sad song 
Listen, it's great sharing time now that dad's gone, 
But what's with the choice of words?
Or the body parts that you decided to tag them on? 
I'm a bagabond who moved to modern day Babylon and then back again 
With minimal contact and you know I can't ask your mom what's happening 
You've got such beautiful gifts What are you doing ruining the packaging? 
How ironiccome to thinkI probably put this ink on my back for him 
I want you to laugh and sing more, 
But you dropped anchor in a place
where dreams go to die and you're keeping your ass indoors 
I'm asking for you to stick it outand see things through 
You're asking for me to zip my mouth and keep it just between me and you

[Chorus]
If I could have been there from the beginning if I could be there right now 
if I could promise to be there when you need me, would it raise an eyebrow? 
How would your body be different if I still dropped by for visits? 
Is it my place to put a smile on your face? 
Could I erase your body language telling you its all been said before? 
Or change the words you wrote, exchanging your scars for my metaphors? 
I'd add them to my collection while smiling 
Next time you want to paint with razor blades and need a canvas use my skin

[Verse Two]
You're hiding your sins well, but I see the hell that your limbs speak 
Tongue in cheek Lying awake in bed while other kids sleep 
The strength of evil begins to keep your grins weak 
No matter the length of the needle
marking up one's body is so much more than skin deep 
Feel the pin prick The grim reep what they sew and you're trained to say that you're fine 
Your thresh hold for pain is greater than mine 
So I'm waiting in the lines that you give mepatiently, 
While you get cut in the lines that THEY make YOU wait inin ways that they can't see 
If there's a vacancy as far as room in your life goes, 
say it to me Don't do it with a knife under your clothes 
Because the anguish of hidden skinis letting my ghosts be shown 
Plus the language its written in hits especially close to home 
I'm most alone when I'm out of touch with the people who feel this type of pain 
You might just aim for a day that its rainingto strike a vein to take my name in 
Changing your uniform and altering your mind set 
Has your pointer finger decided if it was a fault of his or mine yet?I bet 
I know the dialect It's nowhere I haven't been before 
With skin that's sore Battle scars that rise from our inner war 
Are decorative medals of honor that our father decided to pass through inheritance 
And it is repetitive when the kids head in the direction of evidence
proving the pain and hurt is relative

All this pain and hurt is relative

(repeat chorus)

Fade to black










HOLLA

* removes Bling Bling*


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2005)

From Agent Orange- Living in Darkness....

'Everything turns grey'

Things don't seem to be as easy 
As they used to be 
It's getting harder every day 
To think of better things to say 
About what's going on around you 
And what's happening inside you 
When it's time to change you won't know how 
It won't matter years from now

No matter what you think or do or say 
Everything turns grey

This is it, the darkest hour 
Isn't it depressing how our 
Minds create an atmosphere 
That won't happen here 
Unless we make some new demands 
To grasp the future in our hands 
You know I wish I could but it's too late 
For senseless minds that love to hate

No matter what they think or do or say 
Everything turns grey

No matter what they think or do or say 
Everything turns grey


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2005)

God Loves Ugly

[Girls talking]
*honk honk* "Hey, hey what are you doing over there?"
"I..I'm just standin', I.."
"Come here, come here."
"Ok."
"What are you doing?"
"I'm just waitin' for..you know he's..he might come now."
"Left you standin' in the rain all wet."
"Wai..wait, I just wanna say."
"No no, who are you waiting for?"
"A guy I met at the show."
"Who Slug? You're waiting for fucking Slug!"
"No! I mean no, uh yeah."
"Oh no, you're..you're fucking kidding me."
"He's so hot."
*Mixed conversation*
"Fuckin' Slug? Oh my God, he is so fucking ugly."

(Verse 1)
I wear my scars like the rings on a pimp
I live life like the captain of a sinking ship
The one thing that I can guarantee
I'm like a stepping razor, I suggest you stay fair with me
Been paying dues for a decade plus
Before that I was just another face on the bus
Tappin my foot, to the beat on the radio
Dreaming bout the mic and the money and the ladies,
Oh mom, I promise I'm gonna be large
Some day I'm gonna stop trying to borrow your car
Gonna go far, with charisma and skill
Until they put my face on a million dollar bill
Atmosphere, it's just a ten letter word
Discretion is the name of my cement feathered bird
And if you didn't hear, then fuck whatever's heard
I think you got the sickness, I suggest you get it cured
Caught up in the mix of a bottle full of fix
I'ma hobble down the street till I reach Knob Creek
It's not that I dont like you, I just dont want to speak
You fucking freak, now keep your days out my week
The world keeps a balance, through mathematics
Defined by whatever you've added and subtracted
I'm pushin on the hammer to trigger the brain
Embrace how I live, cause God loves ugly

(Hook)
God Loves Ugly.. God Loves Ugly.. (echos)

(Verse 2)
Once upon a time in Minneapolis, yo
I damn near had to steal the show
I stepped on the stage, who is it?
My name's Slug, I've come to kill a couple minutes
And what's up with the way that everybody gathers around
Each other, so they can steal each other's sound
If it's all about getting down, when they get down
How long I gotta wait for these fools to sit down?
Appears more clear in it's simplest form
Nobody sees tears when you're standin' in the storm
Abandonin' the norm, and handlin' the harvest
Measurin the worth by the depth of the hardship
I welcome all the hatred you can aim at my name
I held onto the sacred ways of how to play the game
When the soldiers started runnin short on rations
I began tappin' the egg to spark the hatchin'
Make it happen, and take this captain to the gallows
I keep steering us into an area that's shallow
Talking to my shadow, he advised me not to worry
Said, I should plant my tree and let it rise out of the fury
So give me some light, a little love and some liquid,
I'ma creep through the night and put a plug in the spigot
And when the water grows, and the dam starts to overflow
I'll float on top the flood holdin' on to my ugly

(Hook)
God Loves Ugly.. God Loves Ugly.. (echos)

(Verse 3)
Why scream, when you can lose yourself inside the widescreen?
Let life be a bowl of melted ice cream
Or be the deer that's caught in my high beams
I'm rolling with the brights on,
Scared stiff, reality is just too much to bear with
Paranoid, walking around, careless,
No wonder your in love your therapist
Go to sleep my little time bomb

(Hook)
God Loves Ugly.. God Loves Ugly.. (echos)










Last Good Sleep

At night I cover my ears in tears
The man downstairs must have drank too many beers

But one day you'll pay

Due to this kid that you fueled with anger actions
Disgust mostly sick most, never have satisfaction
Till your bones melt high incident clips and crumple zones
Hold a fix on you eternal, intruder interrupting my zone
Dwell the matter I must follow, why you proposed only the lonely know
Swallowed my mother when she was hollow
Who can blame a woman like her, singular parent
One love already dissolved and the solution left polluted
Two kids with a father who broke out as resoluted
So fuck it she needed love and you provided false clout
Stomping on the bottom man and I wish she just walked out
Knew you was jacked as a stepfather, bit my tongue on the issue
Next to stormy weather and forced tolerance but secretly vexed
Wish I would have spoke on it but why deny the bliss
Mom's with a new husband casting needles puncture pressure
Briefly lifted the guilt from a divorce snuffing her pleasure
Now you're all up in the family tree, come broken nuclear
With termites corroded in your veins and elected to drown the pain
But the pain couldn't quite die with a thrown back whiskey sour
Puritan, crushing Moms between rocks for at least an hour

Until the day I die x2

That's why
At night I cover my ears in tears
The man downstairs must have had too many beers
Now every night of my life he beats his wife
[Until the day I die]

Until the day I die

Timepiece must've read early morning at least 
So I lay death's cousin, woken by the sonics of the beast
That somewhere deep beneath me a fracture had seized at my neck
Breath was it, a flag that marked the end of my peace
Conference of the birds I heard my mother dove cry
Not absurd just routined I'd learned
Just keep my fucking grill locked and hope the entropy stops me process
Stepfather's got to fight verbally when his liver's soaked
And products come in bottles stuck with drunken last nerve up too close
But I couldn't sense the distinction from the other nights' livest wires
Ceremony's sparked again a dry one in comparison to this one
Handing crutches to my psyche, I was tripping
Huddled up clutching sis I think I heard a dress ripping
I should've reacted to that
But I didn't know the extent, please
You could've caught him in time
Yeah, that thought's occurred to me constantly
Now I've been digging my head and I don't know what he wants from me
Until one of us is dead I suppose

That's why
At night I cover my ears in tears
The man downstairs must have had too many beers
Now every night of my life he beats his wife
[Until the day I die]

Until the day I die x2

Much more than abrupt I heard the silence erupt
But it was just a touch of tough love that I heard from above
The calm and the climate confused me
The dawn was a floozy
Barely risen but still beckoning to me
The song of the night's events amused me, morbidly
In a petrified state I wait, to Deadwood on duty
Just tempers flared I figured woozily
When all is dead and done a pair is just as fucking happy as they choose to be
Now off to where the wild things dwell for shuteye
The prospect bored me, awokened by the stepsounds coming towards me
A quick glance at my mom's darkened silhouette in the hallway assured me
So I sunk with the hope that hibernation would cure me
And slept my last sleep while I counted clone sheep
And dreamt about nothing for the last time ever
The ignorance was blissful just a recollection
Of the gift of innocent times from a merciful deception
Woke to hazy landscapes to find my world defied the laws my mind mandates
Patching jugulars with Band-aids
The turn on you laid well above my bed
Were here and only barely through the shock of what her broken face told me
You should have known what happened
I was young and oblivous
He almost killed your mom
If I knew I could have done something
You'll never see him again
Yeah but I see him every night
And cover my ears in tears as he beats his fucking wife

At night I cover my ears in tears
The man downstairs must have had too many beers
Now every night of my life he beats his wife
[Until the day I die]

Scott Bivins

Until the day I die x12


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2005)

Scapegoat

Verse One: SLug

It's the caffeine, the nicotine, the miligrams of tar
It's my habitat, it needs to be cleaned, it's my car
It's the fast talk they use to abuse and feed my brain
It's the cat box it needs to be changed, it's the pain
It's women, it's the plight for power it's government
It's the way you're giving knowledge 
slow with thought control and subtle hints
It's rubbing it, It's itching it, It's applying cream
It's the foreigners sight seeing with high beams, It's in my dreams
It's the monsters that I conjure, It's the marijuana
It's embarrassment, displacement, it's where I wander
It's my genre, It's Madonna's videos
It's game shows, cheap liquor, blunts, 
and bumper stickers with rainbows
It's angels, demons, gods, it's the white devils
It's the monitors, the soundman, it's the fucking mic levels
It's gas fumes, fast food, Tommy Hil' and mommy's pill
Columbia House music club, designer drugs and rhyming thugs
It's bloods, crips, fives, six
It's stick up kids, 
It's christian conservative terrorists, it's porno flicks
It's the east coast, no it's the west coast 
It's public schools, it's asbestos
It's mentholated, It's techno
It's sleep, life, and death
It's speed, coke, and meth
It's hay fever, pain relievers, oral sex, and smokers breath
It stretches for as far as the eye can see
It's reality, fuck it , it's everything but me

On and on and on and on
The list goes on and on and on and on 
<<KRS One scratched 4x>> "it's all according that life on a whole..."

It's in the water, it's in the air, it's in the meat
It's indirect, indiscrete, inconsistent, incomplete
It's in the streets, every city and everywhere you go
In every man it's the insanity, the fantasy, the casualties
It's the health care system, it's welfare victims
It's assault weapons, it's television religion, and it's false lessons
It's cops, police, pigs with badges guns and sticks
It's harassment and a complex you carry when you're running shit
It's wondering if you get to eat, it's the heat
It's the winter , the weather
It's herpes, and it's forever
It's the virus that takes the lives of the weak and the strong
It's the drama that keeps on between me and my seed's mom
It's that need to speak long, it's that hunger for attention
It's the wack , who attack songs of redemption
It's prevention, It's the first solution
It's loose, it's out for retribution, 
it's mental pollution...and public execution
It's the nails that keep my hands and feet to these boards
It's the part time job that governs what you can afford
It's the fear, It's the fake 
It's clear it can make time stop 
and leave you stranded in the year of the snake
It's the dollar, yen, pound, it's all denomination
It's hourly wages for your professional observations
It's on your face and it's in your eyes
It's everything you be
Cause it ain't me, motherfucker, cause it ain't me, uh

On and on and on and on
The list goes on and on and on and on (3x) 
<<KRS One scratched til close>> "It's all according that life on a whole..."


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2005)

Pain Killers by Cannibal OX

Verse 1 ( Vast Aire)
Yo, some nights we got so drunk
Its like we miss the feeling
Of a never ending headache
And a spinning ceiling
The sob story of an alcoholic
On his hands and knees
Praying to that porcelain toilet
Whether behind bars or in front of ?scars?
We use medicine to numb the rap ?bar?
I might tell you something that'll change your death
Pain kills the life
Pleasure loves the breath
Ox I ?compel?
I'll spit this in hell
With L's hanging off my body
And no ice cooler
Every rhyme I write
Is civilize my future wife
Breaking her water
In a time without order
Yo, chaos is born
A seance is spawned
And I resurrect like ?beings?
That resemble red ?dawns?
I guess that's why I was born
To recognize the beauty of a rose's thorn
And learn from the strife of a soul that's torn
To be forewarned
Just to be forearmed
So let that thought settle
As we backpeddle
Through the seven seas of info
That'll crush your ego
Some of us pop pills and snort coke
To pain kill
Some of us rap drugs and bear witness
Cause life's ill
Y0, but true happiness comes from within
You can't rely on a substance
Look at addiction for instance
And in an instance
You'll wake up out of that
Requiem for a Dream
But you still caught it in the rectum

Verse 2 ( Vordul Mega) 
Right here trapped in the box
Thinkin'
Rap's all I got
Smoke too much pot
Bones with ?chromes? twisted in knots
Cold vein with thoughts
Bubbling hot
Stoned in the bedroom
Writin' this poem
Off the phone
Caught a head rush
Smoke clouded my dome
At the end of my ropes
Writing these notes
Hopin' to float
On what is bullshit
Pull spliffs ?flowin' to Goats?
The sky's the limit
Stay powered vision
Visualize the body righteous
Lost cipher
The mind's wisdom
Helped me through life's transitions
I'm in a tight position
Hungry-as shit ,flippin'
With no sex or ?wretch ?
This stress got my chest a mess
Breathless
I'm vexed
Trying to escape out of the depths
Of hell's nest
So i rest inhale
The ?tone and bless?
And let the stress exhale
Through clouds of cess
My mind foggy
And body wet
Poppin' shotties
Shot straight through the nostril
Cloudy with thoughts of ill type menageries
When pops used to tell me
"it wasn't like this
with drugs and sex
up in my day",
But poppy
Shit really changed
Yo ****** is losing their minds
And I can't really blame them
I'm losing my brain
In these times
And I'm ?angered? with hangovers
Ready to ride off a cliff with a Range Rover
Like I was fuckin' Thelma & Louise
And if I had a trigger I would squeeze
But ?leave?
Blow my whole head off and bleed
Trying to get that same feeling
Every day pain killing


----------



## shazada (jonathan) (Sep 22, 2004)

In ZiggomatiX's words, "Green Day was nominated for Best Album of the Year. Its official, this country sucks. He wears eyeliner...at least he doesn't do the blazer with the tshirt combo like those notalent, facially deformed freaks in Jet."

I just want to say that i totally agree with ZiggomatiX about jet, and being an australian, have had to put up with their posing way too much.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

Jet is just horrible. Have they ever actually attempted creating something original or do they feel it sufficient to blatantly plaigiarize more talented artists, and spawn bastardized versions of their songs?

I guess my main problem with Jet is essentially the same problem i have with Green Day, and all the other mainstream drivel that's pissed out of the radio these days. The problem is that they try way too hard to be something that they're not: Good.

s.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2005)

They're is a house getting built across the street here and i went out to fill my lungs with smoke and guess what I heard blaring from some dirt covered 80s boombox while they hammered away? I expected to hear it when I went out, and they gave me exactly what I thought was going to happen. Trivia time! What song was it?? Hmmm


----------



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

RE: White Rappers. I was watching this documentary about brtitsh rap, and these rappers were talking about how good this white rapper dude was at freestyling. Then they showed him, he opened with the line....

Quentin Tarantino said watch Kill Bill
But I said I'd rather watch England draw nil nil

I almost burst out laughing.

But no seriously I quite like rap, not enough to really get into it. Pretty much all the mainstream stuff sucks. At the gym I got to they always play this radio station which I think is pirate. It plays a lot of non mainstream rap, which is often very good. A lot of British hip ho as well.
To be honest refer British rap, it's got a self parodying edge to it. The British rappers don't really seem to believe their own hype. I can't really name any, but you can tell from their lyrics that they're quite different from what I've heard of American rappers, more raw and down to earth. When they rap about bling they're actually being ironic and taking the piss out of themselves a bit I think, but I don't see that with the likes of Ja Rule.
Have any of you American rap fans heard of Dizzee Rascal, I actually quite like him. Very well produced, with original lyrics.

Being a celebrit
Don't mean shit to m(e)

Seriously you guys should start listening to British rap, even if you don't know what theey mean when they say...

Trek to Bluewater
To spend a G on jeans

You might have to learn a little about England's urban underworld, like every British rap fan has had to learn about America's.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2005)

Ziggo: sorry about your disturbing roommate...and what song was playing on the boom box ('It's Tricky' by Run DMC?)

All: Yeah, there's a lot of good rap (and rock-n-roll and soul, etc.) but they hardly play it on the radio.


----------



## stickdude (Aug 13, 2004)

soulbrotha, have you checked out showbiz & ag's album "good fellas"? highly recommended. my favorite hip-hop album. i've had it since september, and the songs never get tiring. i listen to it everyday just about.

listen to some samples over at cdnow.com if you're interested.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2005)

wow didn't expect anyone on here to like Showbiz & AG, im a Show & AG fan, However I don't have that album. They are apart of the DITC fam, which also includes Lord Finesse, Diamond D, Buckwild, O.C., Fat Joe and the late great Big L ( R.I.P.) I have been listening to DITC for a long time now. They are working on a new group album, Lord Finesse, O.C. & AG are all working on new solo albums as well.

Theres still alot of DITC member albums that I have to get, but they are hard to find.

my recommendation for the day, if you like rap, check out SAIGON

peace


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2005)

I always thought Fiona Apple had a little bit of the DP. Her lyrics sure do make it seem so.



> You'll say you understand
> You'll never understand
> *I'll say I'll never wake up knowing how or why
> I don't know what to believe in
> I don't know who I am*





> '*Cause I suddenly feel like a different person*
> From the roots of my soul come a gentle coercion
> And I ran my hand o'er a strange inversion
> A vacancy that just did not belong
> ...





> I said, "Honey, I don't feel so good, don't feel justified
> Come on put a little love here in my void"
> *He said, "It's all in your head"
> And I said, "So's everything'" but he didn't get it*


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2005)

The answer was 'Free Bird' by the way. Come on, you guys should have known that.


----------



## stickdude (Aug 13, 2004)

SoulBrotha said:


> wow didn't expect anyone on here to like Showbiz & AG, im a Show & AG fan, However I don't have that album. They are apart of the DITC fam, which also includes Lord Finesse, Diamond D, Buckwild, O.C., Fat Joe and the late great Big L ( R.I.P.) I have been listening to DITC for a long time now. They are working on a new group album, Lord Finesse, O.C. & AG are all working on new solo albums as well.
> 
> Theres still alot of DITC member albums that I have to get, but they are hard to find.
> 
> ...


yeah i heard about ag's upcoming solo album, i want to check it out. where do you hear about news like that, like when ditc's new album is releasing and all of that? yeah i just heard big l's album 'lifestylez of da poor & dangerous' album late last year, great album. RIP indeed, he is probably the best lyricist i've ever heard ('ask beavis i gettin nuttin butthead' cracked me up). just listened to lord finesse's "awakenings" album too, really good. there's this one online radio station i like to listen to called beatbasement, over at beatbasement.com. they play a lot of great hip-hop songs. i'll be sure to check out saigon also man.

i wish i knew some people over where i live that listen to the music i do though. i'm very opened minded when it comes to music but mostly i'll listen to hip-hop. people over here mainly listen to just rock, which is ok cause everyone has their tastes, but it would be interesting to talk to someone about some hip-hop.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2005)

Soulbro, Stickdude: Yeah I'm familiar with "Diggin'.In'.The.Crates." I don't own any of their albums though. When I get some money, I've got to follow through on you guys' suggestions...

Ziggo: I'm not sure I've ever heard "Free Bird". Is that Lynyrd Skynrd?


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2005)

Privateer

If your gonna get some DITC albums, I suggest starting off with

Big L- Lifestyles Of Da Poor & Dangerous
Showbiz & AG- Runaway Slave
Lord Finesse- Funky Technician & Return Of The Funky Man
Diamon D- Stunts, Blunts, and Hip Hop 
O.C.- Word Life

those are some good ones to start off with

you also might want to check out the group album that they released in 99 I believe, its self titlled.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2005)

It's really funny that this subject was brought up here at this site. Because the way I stumbled upon this place was through the site Songmeanings.net. I was looking for Joy Division lyrics because I was feeling shitty, all dp'ed out, just fried and I already loved a lot of Ian's lyrics. I looked up the song "Digital" because I heard it in the movie 24 Hour Party People. While I was reading through people's own interpretations of the song, one person pointed out that the lyrics were a direct result of Ian Curtis' depersonalization. I'd never heard of that word before so I googled it and I found this site and a slew of others. All of which I'm truly grateful for.

But also, I'd always suspected that Billy Joe dealt with some kind of dp, etc. just by listening to his music. Especially American Idiot. I think that album sums up my Bush Co. induced paranoia among other things. Elliott Smith, too. I mean, listening to "Memory Lane" by him, his death starts to make more sense. And hell, I don't doubt the John Lennon dp theory for a second. Listen to his Plastic Ono Band (not Yoko's, although her is really interesting) and you'll see. That has been a very therapeutic album for me. An absolute classic; You guys should look for it if you don't already own it.

So anyway, i'm so glad i'm not alone. It sounds terribly close minded and self centered now, but I really thought I was the only person who felt so awful and alone and utterly empty. You guys have given me immense hope just by reading your stories.

I read one post here about how "dp is avoidance." And although that's putting it really simply and in the process, denying tons of other factors and thoughts that you've had, it is in it's most basic form very true. I've just discovered this. It's taken a lot of hard work on my part, but making a good effort not to avoid and block out thoughts and feelings etc has been very helpful. I know when you have dp, that thinking harder than you already do can be a scary thought, but you have to do it to get better. And I garauntee, in a week or two tops, you'll be feeling worlds better. You just have to reconnect with why you think and feel the way you do. Why it started. You have to be honest with yourself. You can't make excuses, and you have to realize that you are strong enough to do it on your own. Because you know what? I did it on my own. And if I can, you can. I took the paxils, the effexors, saw a few therapists. None of it worked. My first therapist I could talk to somewhat. But then I od'ed on effexor and was put in a hospital. My next therapist was a male this time, and for some reason, I just couldn't open up. Not even after over a year. I just couldn't speak. Just sitting in his office and being one of those people you see in movies with their problems lying on the couch with the shrink rolling his eyes and falling asleep made me terrified a making a peep. So about July or August of 2004 I left him and decided to do it on my own. To find out the answers for myself and to be honest and open with myself, and just love myself. One thing that has stuck with me for a while is this part of comedian Bill Hicks' set about how it's always the good people that get murdered like Kennedy and Lennon and Jesus. He said "Life is like a rollercoaster ride....so don't ever be scared and don't ever worry." And it's true. I mean, while there is a lot of evil and bad and ignorance and just stuff that is out of your control in life, you are here, and why not experience every bit of it? Life is here for you to use. And if you feel like contributing something to make the world a better place, go ahead and do it. But most of all, make yourself happy first. Who cares what other people think? We all learn together. And also, like Bill HIcks has said "we all are one consciousness experiencing itself subjectively.'

I mean Hell. Have you seen Harold and Maude? IF not go rent it. It's awesome. Like the person in the "dp is avoidance" thread said, you know...have that crazy fit, go insane, do whatever your body tells you to do. Don't block it out. That doesn't mean that you can't still come back to that experience later and learn from it. Because you can, it will still be there in your mind. But never stop questioning, experiences are what make you you who you are. Whatever you love, you are. Maybe you can't reclaim your glory days when you were nnocent and carefree, but you can still enjoy life. And I mean, whenever I feel like i'm going to go crazy, I just let it happen and I take great comfort knowing that I'm not alone in feeling that way. I'll put an album on and I'll fucking dance in my bedroom or something. You know, take up painting, take up guitar. Who cares if you don't think you'll be good at it. Do what makes you happy. Life is a ride. I think we all need to concentrate on just putting ourselves out there, and getting hurt, and experiencing as much as we can because what the hell else is there to do?


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2005)

How could you have not heard that song Privateer. Its like the anthem for every low-income white guy in this country. Yeah its skynard. I like to yell 'free bird' in densely white trashy areas (every non-urban area)

My writing skills are shit right now.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2005)

> I'd always suspected that Billy Joe dealt with some kind of dp, etc. just by listening to his music


Yeh this varies from album to album..here's some lyric excerpts from various songs on 1,039 smoothed out slappy hours I thought I'd post....

'I was there'-

Looking back what I have done
There's lots more life to live
At times I feel overwhelmed
I question what I can give
But I don't let it get me down
Or cause me too much sorrow
There's no doubt about who I am
I always have tomorrow

'Road to Acceptance'-

And I feel forgotten
Feel like rotting
(Do you feel the same?)
(Do you feel the same?)
Adolescence
Just can't make sense
(It's calling my name)
(It's calling my name)

'Knowledge'-
I know that things are getting tougher
When you can't get the top off from
the bottom of the barrel,
Wide open road of my future now...
It's looking freaking narrow.

All I know is that I don't know nothing.
We get told to decide.
Just like as if I'm not going to change my mind.

All I know is that I don't know nothing.
Whatcha gonna do with yourself,
Boy better make up your mind...

Whatcha gonna do with yourself boy,
You're running out of time.

This time I got it all figured out:
All I know is that I don't know nothing...
And that's fine.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2005)

Im probably gonna get flamed for bringing up AFI.. but like.. yeah. I've been listening to em since "very proud of ya" and it always seemed as if davey had the sick soul that i seemed to identify with. Since this has become a "post your omg roxxor lyrics here" thread.. i figured id offer this up. AFI still kills, even if they went for the gold. pbbt.

AFI - But home is nowhere
---------------------------------

Twenty-six years and seems like I've just begun
To understand my, my intimate is no one
When the director sold the show, who bought its last rites?
They cut the cast, the music, and the lights

This is my line, this is eternal
How did I ever end up here?
Discarnate, preternatural
My prayers to disappear
Absent of grace, marked as infernal
Ungranted in dead time left me disowned
To this nature, so unnatural
I remain alone

Twenty-six years end, still speaking in these tongues
Such revelations while understood by no one
When the new actor stole the show, who questioned his grace?
Please clear this house of ill-aquired taste

This is my line, this is eternal
How did I ever end up here?
Discarnate, preternatural
My prayers to disappear
Absent of grace, marked as infernal
Ungranted in dead time left me disowned
To this nature, so unnatural
I remain alone

Give me something, give me something
Give me something, give me something
Give me something, give me something real

I lay strewn across the floor, can't solve this puzzle
Everyday another small piece can't be found
I lay strewn across the floor, pieced up in sorrow
The pieces are lost, these pieces don't fit
Pieced together incomplete and empty

This is my line, this is eternal
How did I ever end up here?
Discarnate, preternatural
My prayers to disappear
Absent of grace, marked as infernal
Ungranted in dead time left me disowned
To this nature, so unnatural
I remain alone

This is my line, this is eternal
How did I end up here?
Discarnate, preternatural
My prayers to disappear
Absent of grace, marked as infernal
Ungranted in dead time left me disowned
To this nature, so unnatural
I remain alone


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2005)

I love AFI....I know what u mean when u say identifyin with Davey...he's got a good voice too

one of my fave tracks is Dream of Waking....


----------



## orangeaid (Jun 24, 2005)

Really you could find any lyrics and really relate them to dp/dr, but since many people claim they heard billy joe has dp here is what i think. Of course lyrics can be taken in any way but these might relate to dp/dr whatever:

Give me novacaine:

*Out of body and out of mind
Kiss the demons out of my dreams
I get the funny feeling, that?s alright
Jimmy says it's better than air,
I?ll tell you why
*

Basket case:

*Sometimes I give myself the creeps
Sometimes my mind plays tricks on me
It all keeps adding up
I think I'm cracking up
Am I just paranoid ?
I'm just stoned

Grasping to control
So you better hold on *

Basket case seems to be very closely related to a mental illness, but it could also just be a catchy song.

I want to be alone:

*Please don't think I'm crazy
I don't want you to understand
My mind is growing hazy
To hell with your helping hand
Why don't you just leave me alone
This conflict is my own
Keep your sources away from me
That's all 
*

Long view

*When masturbation's lost its fun
You're fucking breaking...

Some say, "Quit or I'll go blind."
But it's just a myth *

last one in there i put was just because its funny teeeheeeeee.


----------



## Da'Burgh (Apr 25, 2005)

"neurotic to the bone no doubt about it."

-Billy Joe


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2005)

When I Come Around is one of my all time favourite songs...


----------



## ph10 (Nov 24, 2012)

Guys listen to the song Basket Case by Green Day - about BJA's panic attacks/DP/DR.


----------

